# New Dayan cubes: Dayan 6! Also Zhanchi minis!



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

heres my video of that, just saying it in front of the camera. i was nervous
The owner of the dayan company declared that they will have mini Zhanchis (42mm, 50mm and 55mm) out in 15 days and dayan 6 cube out in 2 month! And they won't change the structure for the mini Zhanchis compare to a regular 57mm Zhanchi. Also they didn't set a name for the dayan 6 cube yet. if theres any changes related to this ill clarify it ASAP!
i can always get the newest cube related stuff so if you want to be the second one who knows it will be a great idea to subscribe to me: DarkNinjaCuber (my youtube channel name)


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 28, 2012)

Where can I find this declaration? Is it in writing?

I hope this isn't some silly attempt at getting more subscribers.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 28, 2012)

As Phil said, where are you getting this information? Which cube shop will be getting the cubes first?


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Where can I find this declaration? Is it in writing?
> 
> I hope this isn't some silly attempt at getting more subscribers.





mitch1234 said:


> As Phil said, where are you getting this information? Which cube shop will be getting the cubes first?



i sure have the proof
and i tried to upload the picture but it didn't work
its from the mf8 forum
i will give you the link and you can let someone who knows chinese to read it.
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=90618&pid=1616678
basically it was a person asking if they will keep on making new cubes
and the third last comment, as you can see, his profile pic is the guy on every dayan box, and he is proved to be that person.
he commented what i said here
you can ask a chinese friend or use whatever translate machine and see if its the truth


----------



## jonlin (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL I thought "yah right... just another challenge thread."


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeap. Dayan 6 will be out in 2 months.


----------



## memiinkcubing18 (Jun 28, 2012)

i dont even own a dayan zhanchi or guhong im thinking on getting one and in two months a new one would be out damn


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like english proof.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2012)

Good thing I know lots of languages 

Yes. Daqing Bao (大烟头) said that the mini cube will be out in 2 weeks, with the sizes of 42, 50, and 55mm. He also said the DaYan 6 will be out in 2 months


----------



## JackJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad to hear. I was just thinking the other day Dayan hasn't released a new model cube in a pretty long time. (not including v2's)


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Glad to hear. I was just thinking the other day Dayan hasn't released a new model cube in a pretty long time. (not including v2's)



i probably wasn't playing at that point
but nice to hear



Sa967St said:


> I believe that he meant that the URL of the link was still the wrong one.



i dont get whats wrong with the link and it just changed by itself
so ill post this againnn.
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=90618


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to edit this and post the english translation. Translating only the important parts.

EDIT:
I reworded some parts of it because I didn't want to write out everything like naming every single dayan cube.
First post: Dayan, will there be new cubes? I'm very hopeful (I think that's what they said for the second half,)
(some stuff about posting it in the wrong section and just asking Dayan himself)
7th post: there won't be a dayan 6, but I know they will come out with enhanced versions of the currently existing dayan cubes (they just listed every single cube and put enhanced or luxury version at the end of the cube name)
8th post: Dayan: in half a month there will be small zhanchi's that are 42mm, 50mm, and 55mm. In 2 months there will be a Dayan 6.
(people getting excited and asking about the name of the cube and seeing if there's any changes to the zhanchi's other than size)
29th post: (in a weird accent from somewhere around suzhou from what I can tell) Dayan, what are you saying? You can release mini cubes but why aren't you releasing bigger cubes? I want a 65-70mm cube (couldn't figure out what the last part of the post meant but it looks like it's just talking about sizes or something)
(people asking about smaller versions of the other dayan cubes)
40th post: Same person that said there won't be a dayan 6 says there won't be a dayan 7....

Just realized how many mistakes there were in that post.... so many wrong word uses but they actually used an easier version of the word I didn't know with the same sound.

From what I can pick up it seems like no one knows what the dayan 6 is going to be called.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2012)

TheNinjaCuber said:


> i dont get whats wrong with the link and it just changed by itself
> so ill post this againnn.
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=90618



For some reason it wasn't working before. I changed the link to the specific post where Daqing Bao mentioned all those things.

You can edit your posts with the "Edit Post" button under your posts.


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm going to edit this and post the english translation. Translating only the important parts.



thank you!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm going to edit this and post the english translation. Translating only the important parts.



Thought you failed the Chinese SAT


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 28, 2012)

jonlin said:


> LOL I thought "yah right... just another challenge thread."



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 28, 2012)

Bout time


----------



## tx789 (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome
I wonder what the new cubes name will be?


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see what it's like!  Im probably not gonna buy the mini zhanchi tho


----------



## Godmil (Jun 28, 2012)

I wonder how he could improve the ZhanChi? Unless it's not a replacement to the ZhanChi and is more of a side step like the LunHui was. Very exciting.


----------



## stoic (Jun 28, 2012)

Godmil said:


> I wonder how he could improve the ZhanChi?



This. The bar has been set pretty high!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 28, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Thought you failed the Chinese SAT



I did but there's google translate that translates the words into pinyin. I only failed because I couldn't read some words and needed pinyin.

Just so people know I edited my previous post on this thread on page 2 with the translations of the important stuff.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 28, 2012)

I average roughly the same with my small type C as my ZhanChi so I'm really looking forward to the mini cubes.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to buy those Mini C Zanchis for my daughter.

Her type A's are not too bad but corner cutting could improve a lot.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 28, 2012)

mini zanchi ^.^


----------



## J4CM4N (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome! Me and my friend were discussing a while ago about how cool a mini DaYan ZhanChi would be.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 28, 2012)

Will the minis be everyones favorite OH cube then?? My hands are pretty big, but I would prefer something smaller than a regular sized cube for OH.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait until an official statement is released on which stores will be getting it first , etc


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 28, 2012)

Mini like pocket-sized or mini like... Smaller? ie 50mm instead of 57.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Mini like pocket-sized or mini like... Smaller? ie 50mm instead of 57.





theZcuber said:


> with the sizes of 42, 50, and 55mm.


/\


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 28, 2012)

Godmil said:


> I wonder how he could improve the ZhanChi?



the GHv2 was a pretty clear improvement imo


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> the GHv2 was a pretty clear improvement imo



some ppl like V2 but some dont, V1 has a much better feeling than all the other cubes



Cubenovice said:


> I want to buy those Mini C Zanchis for my daughter.
> 
> Her type A's are not too bad but corner cutting could improve a lot.



whats her average? zhanchi will really destroy her finger accuracy. avg25-20 is good for zhanchi


----------



## MisterChris (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome! Hope they will come in US shops soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay Dayan 720.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 30, 2012)

After using an Alpha-v, the LingYun v2 was a great relief, as the first Dayan cube I could stand using just because of the size, the first lingyun was just a pop machine and the lunhui was heavy as a brick for me..

Cool to have another 55mm cube again..


----------



## pdilla (Jun 30, 2012)

It'd be sweet to have a pocket Zhanchi to replace my old Mini Alpha V.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 30, 2012)

I put off buying another Dayan cube in high hopes of this new Dayan coob.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmm.... I will have to find out about this. We will look into carrying these cubes.


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 2, 2012)

What about the new dayan 4x4x4. Any news on that one?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 2, 2012)

TheNinjaCuber said:


> whats her average? zhanchi will really destroy her finger accuracy. avg25-20 is good for zhanchi



Thank you for expressing your concern but I will not listen to your advice 
It sucks...

You are never too slow / inexperienced for a good cube!


----------



## Endgame (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm switching my ZhanChi for an Alpha V to get my finger accuracy back on track, since mine is downright horrible.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Thank you for expressing your concern but I will not listen to your advice
> It sucks...
> 
> You are never too slow / inexperienced for a good cube!



I respectfully disagree. When using cubes that have good corner cutting, one does not need to turn as accurately as one would have to on a Rubik's brand cube. This allows for laziness in developing finger tricks, which can come back to haunt one when starting to solve big cubes.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 3, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I respectfully disagree. When using cubes that have good corner cutting, one does not need to turn as accurately as one would have to on a Rubik's brand cube. This allows for laziness in developing finger tricks, which can come back to haunt one when starting to solve big cubes.



I second that. I used a <very good> rubik's brand for 5 months, then I bought a guhong. I never need the corner cutting ability


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 3, 2012)

jonlin said:


> I second that. I used a <very good> rubik's brand for 5 months, then I bought a guhong. I never need the corner cutting ability



I agree, I got banned from the puzzle chat because the admin thought otherwise.


----------



## thepuzledsolver (Jul 4, 2012)

it is correct unless the user is a fake
I also just put the users name in google translate and it said th users name was Large Cigeratte, LOL


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 4, 2012)

thepuzledsolver said:


> it is correct unless the user is a fake
> I also just put the users name in google translate and it said th users name was Large Cigeratte, LOL



The username/user is correct. This is exactly why you don't use google translate.... Literally, it does translate to that. His username and stuff is on the dayan box that not a lot of people read (or can read). In pinyin it is DaYan Tou and people just use the wrong character a lot on the forums because there are lots of characters for the same sounds in chinese and some people just don't care about those mistakes as long as there aren't any awkward double meanings.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 4, 2012)

> In pinyin it is DaYan Tou



大烟头 lol


----------



## izovire (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll have the mini Zhanchi's in stock around release time. 

I will also have the Dayan VI when it does come out. I have a feeling it will not be (or not much) better than a zhanchi, guhong, or my favorite lingyun II. Let's hope they are doing more tests on the plastic and mold quality... I don't want to F up my fingertips trying to put DIY corner pieces together... 

As for previous posts about corner cutting and accuracy: If your cube pieces are pressed together entirely your cube will be smooth. If your cube pops or locks up a lot it needs to be tightened, period. A dayan 3x3 should NOT pop at all (except for lunhui's and regular guhong's). If you like a loose cube you deserve explosions and stuff  Oh yeah and superior corner cutting doesn't mean anything unless you can perform such cuts at full speed without locking. Imo a good degree of cutting (at full speeds) is +30 & -20 degrees.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 4, 2012)

izovire said:


> A dayan 3x3 should NOT pop at all (except for lunhui's and regular guhong's). If you like a loose cube you deserve explosions and stuff




I beg to differ. Some people including me have Zhanchis that tend to pop even with torpedos in them, and no it's not very loose. Unless you have a strict definition of looseness


----------



## choza244 (Jul 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I beg to differ. Some people including me have Zhanchis that tend to pop even with torpedos in them, and no it's not very loose. Unless you have a strict definition of looseness



Yep, mine POPs a lot, and is not loose


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 4, 2012)

I have four Zhanchis, and even the ones without torpedoes don't pop unless your turning is bad.


----------



## John Birch (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't wait for the dayan 6 , I still need to get the zhanchi and guhong v2 but ive been loving the stickerless guhong :3


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 4, 2012)

Endgame said:


> I'm switching my ZhanChi for an Alpha V to get my finger accuracy back on track, since mine is downright horrible.



this^^



JianhanC said:


> I beg to differ. Some people including me have Zhanchis that tend to pop even with torpedos in them, and no it's not very loose. Unless you have a strict definition of looseness



and this^^

Before I actually started practicing 4x4 and 5x5, I had to switch from my Zhanchi to my somewhat modded Alpha 5, just so I can stop with all the locking up and pops that came from rough turning on my Maru 4x4 and Shengshou 5x5. And yes, my *unmodded* and factory-tensioned, mind you, Shengshou 5x5 still popped occasionally from all that rough cubing. Lol, talk about relearning finger tricks 
And about the Zhanchis popping, they tend to explode. My first Zhanchi was only like 5 months old before I had to make it really really tight so it won't pop. My second one (my current main) is starting to pop more frequently in my solves...



izovire said:


> A dayan 3x3 should NOT pop at all (except for lunhui's and regular guhong's). If you like a loose cube you deserve explosions and stuff


I dunno about you, but my Lunhui is quite pop resistant. It's not too tight either, but it's probably just as hard to take an edge out as the Witlong 3x3 (imho)


----------



## Phantomcuber3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope to see an improvement to the new dayan cube.


----------



## bran (Jul 5, 2012)

Just after I bought a guhong v2 Dayan VI is released


----------



## cityzach (Jul 5, 2012)

bran said:


> Just after I bought a guhong v2 Dayan VI is released



It hasn't been released.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 5, 2012)

cityzach said:


> It hasn't been released.



But it will be released soon


----------



## bran (Jul 5, 2012)

cityzach said:


> It hasn't been released.



Yeah i meant that the news of it getting released is released


----------



## tx789 (Jul 5, 2012)

I order my guhong and the zhanchi came out i ordered my zhanchi and the guhong v2 comes out. Still wonder what the pieces wil look like?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 5, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I order my guhong and the zhanchi came out i ordered my zhanchi and the guhong v2 comes out. Still wonder what the pieces wil look like?



My guess is that the pieces will be like a LunHui and a ZhanChi put together.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> My guess is that the pieces will be like a LunHui and a ZhanChi put together.


That would be pretty interesting; if they could somehow mix the speed of the Zhanchi with the reliability and sturdiness of the Lunhui, amazing things might happen.


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> My guess is that the pieces will be like a LunHui and a ZhanChi put together.



IMO that would not be happened at all. Lunhui had an strange style and when zhanchi came out im pretty sure DaQing Bao ditched the idea so it's back to its normal style.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 6, 2012)

I am excited to see how this turns out. I hope the 6 comes out before summer is over.


----------



## roxer9918 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope if there is a DaYan 6 sticker-less, it wont suck as its predecessors.
Even DaYan should make sticker-less 2x2x2


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 9, 2012)

is there any more news on this? have they come up with a name? any pictures?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 9, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> is there any more news on this? have they come up with a name? any pictures?



I'm reading the posts again.... last time there were only 40 posts and Dayan replied with something and I can't read some (like half) of the words. I'm going to edit after reading everything.

EDIT:
No wonder I couldn't read like half of the words.... it was in traditional chinese....
some debating about names and people getting excited about the cubes and stuff 
#87 from DaYan: (shortened version) Thanks for the support in the Dayan 6 and the mini Zhanchi, of course some things will be added to make the puzzle better (turn better?) like having indents on the pieces but it hasn't been tested out (prototyped?) and I can't really say much. For the Dayan 6, right now there isn't a lot to reflect on (to me he's saying right now they aren't doing much/thinking much about it), but there are already some cubing friends helping (insert some names?) 
There were some words that had the same sound but wrong character so I did my best to translate it. It's kind of hard to read and understand then translate to English because in chinese good writing is like too much detail and basically stuff that we don't really use/have to use in english.


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jul 9, 2012)

His new post reads : '' I would like to thank everyone for supporting the Dayan cubes. However, (from here I'm guessing a little cos he's using technical terms) the Dayan 6 still has the indent in he pieces and small grooves on the edges and of course Some concepts of increasing the speed has been implemented. However, as of now, the prototype has not been out yet so I can't say much as well. I have not decided the name but some people has given really good suggestions like Yu Huo(bathing in fire) and Xiao Tian.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Alvin Tan said:


> really good suggestions like Yu Huo(bathing in fire)



Hot.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 9, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> This allows for laziness in developing finger tricks



When using a Rubik's brand cube, you are unable to learn some fingertricks that you would learn on a Guhong which will bite you in the quim in the future.


----------



## byliu88 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm, mini Zhanchis should be released any day now... I figure a pocket cube would be nice


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

TheNinjaCuber said:


> IMO that would not be happened at all. Lunhui had an strange style and when zhanchi came out im pretty sure DaQing Bao ditched the idea so it's back to its normal style.



What do you mean by normal style? I honestly think that a ZhanChi and LunHui mix would be amazing. If they found a way to put the ZhanChi wings and the LunHui corner pieces together in a cube it would probably turn out quite good, and sturdy.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 13, 2012)

I for one hope it's more like the Linhui than the zanchi.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I for one hope it's more like the Linhui than the zanchi.



Why is that?


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn I just ordered a lunhui.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Why is that?



The lunhui has an amazing feel. But I like it do loose that it pops all the time. If they made is smoother like a zanchi it would pwn.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

applemobile said:


> The lunhui has an amazing feel. But I like it do loose that it pops all the time. If they made is smoother like a zanchi it would pwn.



But ZhanChi's aren't even that smooth. Mine was quite bumpy. The GuHong was a very smooth cube.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 13, 2012)

I hope they at least release the mini zhanchis early , that way we don't have to wait for all the prototyping and whatnot of Dayan VI :/


----------



## izovire (Jul 15, 2012)

I have some news...

55mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
50mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
42mm mini zhanchi will be stickerless only. (Released in 5-7 days)

Bonus!!! They will be more affordable than other dayan 3x3's yayyyyy!

Keep in mind it will take about an extra week for stores to have them in stock.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 15, 2012)

The 50mm might be good for OH. My standard Zhanchi is too big for my hands.


----------



## izovire (Jul 15, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> The 50mm might be good for OH. My standard Zhanchi is too big for my hands.



...And I would like a 62mm 3x3 because I have slightly larger hands.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 15, 2012)

I might just get the smallest 3x3 for on the go. I have a mini maru which is cool and works fine, but a bit bigger than that is very welcome.

Good going for Dayan! Are these the first cubes to come out in the 40mm range by the way?


----------



## Endgame (Jul 15, 2012)

Micro Alphas are 47mm I believe, but for as far as I know, they're EOL


----------



## Hunter (Jul 15, 2012)

42mm Stickerless? Awesome!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 15, 2012)

It will look like this:



















but considerably better.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 16, 2012)

izovire said:


> I have some news...
> 
> 55mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
> 50mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
> ...



Any idea on how much they will be in mainland china for the 50mm and 55mm? like if someone was in china buying from a chinese cube store?
I just don't feel like destroying my brain by trying to read chinese before a test and I hate trying to read what google translate gives me.


----------



## izovire (Jul 16, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Any idea on how much they will be in mainland china for the 50mm and 55mm? like if someone was in china buying from a chinese cube store?
> I just don't feel like destroying my brain by trying to read chinese before a test and I hate trying to read what google translate gives me.



I have no idea.

I talk to Calvin (owner of HKnowstore) all the time. He can pretty much go to Dayan directly and pick up DIY's and assembled samples...


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't use minis. They get me out of sync. But the Dayan 6 sounds cool.


Spoiler



The difference between this:

and this:

is just too much.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 16, 2012)

izovire said:


> I have some news...
> 
> 55mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
> 50mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
> ...



Awesome. I wonder which size would be good. Hmm... and does anyone know offhand if Cubesmith has or will have stickers for these sizes?


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Awesome. I wonder which size would be good. Hmm... and does anyone know offhand if Cubesmith has or will have stickers for these sizes?


My guess is that they will come out with stickers after a little while...that's what usually happens (increase in demand -> increase in supply).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 16, 2012)

I pre-ordered  http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-zhanchi-mini/


----------



## Endgame (Jul 16, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I pre-ordered  http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-zhanchi-mini/



Beware with shipping to The Netherlands from USA with USPS: http://kassa.vara.nl/vraag-beantwoord/vraag/vadetail/tnt-inklaring-usps/

Same applies to USPS shipping to Belgium.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 16, 2012)

Never had anything bad happen and I have ordered more than 50 times from the States. 

Mind the article deals with priority mail, this is not sent using that. First-Class Mail International Parcel is likely what will be used as it is the cheapest option for as far as I can see (parcel wise, might be sent in an envelope as well as I chose DIY).


----------



## Endgame (Jul 16, 2012)

USPS to The Netherlands = always customs
Hong Kong Post and China Post to The Netherlands = no customs

They should prosecute PostNL for those criminal activities


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 16, 2012)

USPS to The Netherlands = always customs

Really?

Never for me. I am not worried.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 16, 2012)

It always happens to me, and those greedy bastards even charge me taxes and 10 euros to receive my package, which feels like paying the outrageous 6 euros administration fee when getting a Dutch speeding ticket


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 16, 2012)

Bummer.



I'll be awaiting impatiently (for me, I am not hounding the seller lol) for news!


----------



## Endgame (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to laugh pretty hard if the ones I'm getting from Hong Kong arrive faster 

Oh, and before I forget: MOAR DAYAN PUZZLES


----------



## PanCakez001 (Jul 17, 2012)

hey peoples... thecubicle.us has the mini zhanchis as well and they are currently up on their site 

http://thecubicle.us/mini-dayan-zhanchi-white-p-74.html

http://thecubicle.us/mini-dayan-zhanchi-black-p-73.html


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 17, 2012)

Endgame said:


> I'm going to laugh pretty hard if the ones I'm getting from Hong Kong arrive faster


What did you order from the States then?


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 17, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering:

A regular Zhanchi is approximately 57 mm.
A Lingyun (V2) is approximately 55 mm.

So, this means that the 55mm Zhanchi will be approximately the same size as a Lingyun, the 50mm Zhanchi will be approximately the size of a regular Zhanchi - 1/3 of a cubie, and the 42 mm Zhanchi will be just over 2 regular Zhanchi cubies big.

Just wanted to help people visualize the sizes haha.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Jul 17, 2012)

A WitTwo is about 50mm if you are looking for examples of real cubes...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 17, 2012)

EeeeeWarne said:


> A WitTwo is about 50mm if you are looking for examples of real cubes...



51mm to be precise.


----------



## izovire (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures for size comparison. They are pieces of paper yayyy!



Spoiler



View attachment 2258left to right: 55mm, 50mm, 43mm



Paper on top of a normal 57mm Zhanchi! I didn't do 55mm b/c they're so close.



Spoiler



View attachment 2259View attachment 2260



IMO the 50mm will be preferable for OH and the 43mm will fit nicely in your pocket! (unless you like tight clothing...)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 17, 2012)

The attachments don't work.


----------



## izovire (Jul 17, 2012)

izovire said:


> Here are some pictures for size comparison. They are pieces of paper yayyy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:fp
Papers

50mm
43mm


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

izovire said:


> :fp
> Papers
> 
> 50mm
> 43mm



wow thats small


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 20, 2012)

the mini Zanchis are on 51morefun now if no one knew


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 20, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> the mini Zanchis are on 51morefun now if no one knew


They have pictures up but the Zhanchis don't come in for another week.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 20, 2012)

They're pre-orderable everywhere. Status on my order is "waiting to be shipped". Anticipation!!!


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 21, 2012)

Any news on the Dayan 6?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Any news on the Dayan 6?



The real question is, any news on the dayan 6x6? dayan 4x4 v2?


----------



## izovire (Jul 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Any news on the Dayan 6?



Nope. I'm trying to get a prototype though. 



sa11297 said:


> The real question is, any news on the dayan 6x6? dayan 4x4 v2?



No news on the 6x6. Dayan 4x4 v2 production will not happen.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 21, 2012)

izovire said:


> Dayan 4x4 v2 production will not happen.


WHAT? why not? They even made a protoype and released some information about it. Was the cube no good?


----------



## Hunter (Jul 23, 2012)

We still have 5 weeks before the Dayan 6! Time goes so slow! :fp


----------



## jla (Jul 24, 2012)

Hunter said:


> We still have 5 weeks before the Dayan 6! Time goes so slow! :fp



Hoping to get it before Euro


----------



## NSKuber (Jul 24, 2012)

Mini ZhanChis are on lightake now!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 24, 2012)

Not all from what I can see. Missing the stickerless 42mm one.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of the stickerless 42mm if you haven't seen it yet.. 

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/~/__ImageGrabber.axd?c=1&d=60&w=0&h=0&id=108055


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh it's so cute! 

Hopefully mine will be shipped out soon!


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jul 25, 2012)

Grrrr time goes so slowww  I didn't order a mini zhanchi cuz ive been waiting for Dayan 6 lol!!! But I can't wait any longerrr


----------



## Hunter (Jul 25, 2012)

As time seems to be slowing down, the colored mini seems more and more appealing!


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 25, 2012)

Hunter said:


> As time seems to be slowing down, the colored mini seems more and more appealing!


i'm not sure if i'm getting a colored/stickerless one or not, i mean it looks very nice, but have tried stickerless cubes, and i don't like the feel as much. so, its either the white DIY 50mm, or the stickerless DIY 50mm. What should i buy?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 25, 2012)

If you don't like stickerless, why have it as an option?

The white then


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 25, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> i'm not sure if i'm getting a colored/stickerless one or not, i mean it looks very nice, but have tried stickerless cubes, and i don't like the feel as much. so, its either the white DIY 50mm, or the stickerless DIY 50mm. What should i buy?



That was a strange question...


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, Dayan 6  Hope can buy it soon  That cube would be a great cube


----------



## Hunter (Jul 25, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> stickerless DIY 50mm. What should i buy?



Well...I would say the white one, as you cant buy a stickerless 50mm. 



The 42mm is only in stickerless, and the other two are only black/white.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 26, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> If you don't like stickerless, why have it as an option?
> 
> The white then


im not sure though, the stickerless one i tried was a lunhui, but the lunhui isn't the fastest in my opinion.



Hunter said:


> Well...I would say the white one, as you cant buy a stickerless 50mm.
> 
> 
> 
> The 42mm is only in stickerless, and the other two are only black/white.


well then im getting white


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 26, 2012)

I think I'm gonna get the white 50mm...I just need to come up with like a dollar in PayPal haha.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 26, 2012)

Get the stickerless if you wear down stickers fast.


----------



## izovire (Jul 26, 2012)

I might get the DHL package today! I won't have any 42mm mini's until next week though.

Also, just because they're 'only' stickerless doesn't mean you can't combine 6 DIY cubes and make different colors out of them... there just won't be any solid black cubes, yet.

I've thought about getting clear body DIY cubes and painting the inside of the plastic with fingernail polish or something. So if Dayan decides to release the Dayan 6 as clear body first you all know what to do.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 26, 2012)

izovire said:


> I might get the DHL package today! I won't have any 42mm mini's until next week though.
> 
> Also, just because they're 'only' stickerless doesn't mean you can't combine 6 DIY cubes and make different colors out of them... there just won't be any solid black cubes, yet.
> 
> I've thought about getting clear body DIY cubes and painting the inside of the plastic with fingernail polish or something. So if Dayan decides to release the Dayan 6 as clear body first you all know what to do.



I don't know if the fingernail polish I used was cheap or something but it chips off within 2 or 3 solves but I put it on the outside of the cube. I would suggest either sharpie or something that makes plastic black without ruining the turning of the puzzle (spray paint maybe? haven't tried it but if someone has....).


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 26, 2012)

Coloring the inside of the plastic seems like a very interesting idea. Would it look the same as a regular black cube? Would turning feel the same?
Reminds me of the Force Cube...


----------



## Hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Mini Zhanchis! (will look somewhat like this)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 26, 2012)

I think that may be a little smaller than 42mm (I'd say around 30mm)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I don't know if the fingernail polish I used was cheap or something but it chips off within 2 or 3 solves but I put it on the outside of the cube. I would suggest either sharpie or something that makes plastic black without ruining the turning of the puzzle (spray paint maybe? haven't tried it but if someone has....).



I have sharpie on a white megaminx cap (to make it black), and it wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I think that may be a little smaller than 42mm (I'd say around 30mm)



Indeed. The 42mm will be roughly taking up 2 1/4 cubie of the normal Zhanchi


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any more info on the Dayan 6? I really need a new cube and I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope the dayan 6 is lighter than the zhanchi.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Does anyone have any more info on the Dayan 6? I really need a new cube and I'm waiting patiently.



You don't sound too patient though


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 27, 2012)

i want to order, but for like 15 bucks for a small zhanchi... speedcubeshop will have white 50mm mini zhanchis for 12.99, but they don't have them yet. icubemart has the same for 14.50, puzzle addictions for 14.95 diy. thinking... ...should i just wait for dayan 6 to get a new cube...


----------



## Endgame (Jul 27, 2012)

The DaYan 6 will probably be in the range of $16-$22, depending on where you'll order.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

> i want to order, but for like 15 bucks for a small zhanchi... speedcubeshop will have white 50mm mini zhanchis for 12.99, but they don't have them yet. icubemart has the same for 14.50, puzzle addictions for 14.95 diy. thinking... ...should i just wait for dayan 6 to get a new cube...



TheCubicle.us has minis for 12 bucks each. Free shipping to the US.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 27, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> TheCubicle.us has minis for 12 bucks each. Free shipping to the US.


it says preorder, do you have them in stock?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

It says preorder because we don't have them in stock yet. They will be here in a few days. Our stocking package has already shipped.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

Why is everyone saying the 42mm is only coloured? thats not true! you CAN get it stickerless, but otherwise they can come in any colour.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 27, 2012)

They mean "only colored" as in "only stickerless". There is no stickered version of it.

Of course you can buy 6 cubes and make one out of it and sticker it.

But that is what they mean.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> They mean "only colored" as in "only stickerless". There is no stickered version of it.
> 
> Of course you can buy 6 cubes and make one out of it and sticker it.
> 
> But that is what they mean.



Yeah I understand that, but it isn't true. You can get them in White, Red, Orange, Blue, Green, Yellow, and Stickerless.
And that is in box as well, not DIY.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-zhanchi-mini-42mm-stickerless/

I don't see that said here though. Please show me where you can get the entire cube in those different colors then, stickered of course otherwise it's no use (and not by buying 6 cubes and stickering them yourself)


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

I will be stocking them in the next two weeks, but I'm not here to advertise (Also you're in the Netherlands so it wouldn't matter anyway)
But I found them from my wholesale list. I believe they have them on a few websites as a pre order, but when they come out I'm sure everyone will have them ahha


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL then SAY so hahaha, instead of just telling "that is not true". We don't see what you see after all 

Why won't it matter since I am in the Netherlands? Do you only ship to the US then?


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL then SAY so hahaha, instead of just telling "that is not true". We don't see what you see after all
> 
> Why won't it matter since I am in the Netherlands? Do you only ship to the US then?



Sorry, I was unclear. And I still cannot be completely sure from one piece of evidence, but unless my wholesaler is lying, then it must be accurate haha.
And I only ship to Australia, at the moment. 

I'd rather live in the Netherlands though, it would save me from going there every year starting from 2013


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL

Well.. right NOW it is nice here.

But trust me.. unless you like rainy summers, here is not where you want to be lol (bet you heard that one from other folk living here already).


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL
> 
> Well.. right NOW it is nice here.
> 
> But trust me.. unless you like rainy summers, here is not where you want to be lol (bet you heard that one from other folk living here already).



Haha I have heard many different varied opinions. But I'm sure I will love it, because of one thing. Q Dance  I wanna go listen to Headhunterz in the GelreDome! 
haha but I'm off topic. People will be wanting cubing related stuff.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL then SAY so hahaha, instead of just telling "that is not true". We don't see what you see after all
> 
> Why won't it matter since I am in the Netherlands? Do you only ship to the US then?


No he only ships to Australia 

Edit: ninja'd by a lot


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Jul 27, 2012)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=285

White, red, orange, blue, green, yellow, stickerless

You can buy them there...


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

EeeeeWarne said:


> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=285
> 
> White, red, orange, blue, green, yellow, stickerless
> 
> You can buy them there...



I also saw them on HKNowStore as well 
I can't wait to get them


----------



## izovire (Jul 27, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> i want to order, but for like 15 bucks for a small zhanchi... speedcubeshop will have white 50mm mini zhanchis for 12.99, but they don't have them yet. icubemart has the same for 14.50, puzzle addictions for 14.95 diy. thinking... ...should i just wait for dayan 6 to get a new cube...



14.95 with worldwide free shipping  

Btw the 55mm zhanchi is really smooth and the 50mm is just adorable!


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Endgame said:


> You don't sound too patient though



This thread has been up for a while and this is the first post I've made asking about it.


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 28, 2012)

lightake raised the prices today:
DIY mini zhanchi: 50 mm $13,32; 55 mm $15.05
mini zhanchi: 50 mm $14.99; 55 mm $16.99
now they are more expensive than the normal sized zhanchi -.-


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 28, 2012)

izovire said:


> I have some news...
> 
> 55mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
> 50mm mini zhanchi will be in black or white. (Released in 3-4 days)
> ...



So were gonna have 3 mini Zhanchi versions? Awesome
So many One hand cube options


----------



## Endgame (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> This thread has been up for a while and this is the first post I've made asking about it.



the point youre trying to make here is?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2012)

lordblendi said:


> lightake raised the prices today:
> DIY mini zhanchi: 50 mm $13,32; 55 mm $15.05
> mini zhanchi: 50 mm $14.99; 55 mm $16.99
> now they are more expensive than the normal sized zhanchi -.-



I just wouldn't order it from them then. Me... I was thinking of The Cubicle.


----------



## marceldacs (Jul 28, 2012)

will they turn the same?


----------



## Roberto Vazquez (Jul 28, 2012)

Has anyone done a review for them?


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2012)

marceldacs said:


> will they turn the same?



They have the same structure so yes, they will turn the same.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> They have the same structure so yes, they will turn the same.


In theory; we won't necessarily know if they will turn as well until someone tries them. Who knows if the turning is somehow affected by the smaller size because of the lower margin for error in the manufacturing, different hardware, etc.


----------



## Applecow (Jul 28, 2012)

izovire, can you add one 55mm zhanchi to my order 458 like the one already in the order? I also pm'ed you


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I just wouldn't order it from them then. Me... I was thinking of The Cubicle.



For you it's easier, but I live in Hungary, and with shipping it's more expensive than ordering from lightake (I don't mind, if it takes longer to get my cubes), and I don't want anything else now, so I wouldn't reach the 50 usd to get free shipping.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2012)

lordblendi said:


> For you it's easier, but I live in Hungary, and with shipping it's more expensive than ordering from lightake (I don't mind, if it takes longer to get my cubes), and I don't want anything else now, so I wouldn't reach the 50 usd to get free shipping.



You're right. My bad. Btw, cute polar bear cub avatar.


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> You're right. My bad. Btw, cute polar bear cub avatar.


Thanks, your fox is cute too 

Btw, any news about the 42 mm zhanchis? I can't see them anywhere, well I heard about 51morefun, but that website doesn't load for me for a year now.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 29, 2012)

lordblendi said:


> Thanks, your fox is cute too
> 
> Btw, any news about the 42 mm zhanchis? I can't see them anywhere, well I heard about 51morefun, but that website doesn't load for me for a year now.


http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=d14097af-89ba-4ff6-a5f1-c0bf2c1cc182


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 29, 2012)

"*when is the dayan 6 comming out!* -kid
'is it going to make you sub 10?' Andy S.
"yes" -kid
@Jersey Shore


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm more interested in the Dayan 6 than the 42mm Dayan Zhanchis.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> I'm more interested in the Dayan 6 than the 42mm Dayan Zhanchis.



Definitely.


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 30, 2012)

42 mm cubes are prob just gonna end with frustration...

i wonder how messed up roux-ing w it would be


----------



## Hunter (Jul 31, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> 42 mm cubes are prob just gonna end with frustration...
> 
> i wonder how messed up roux-ing w it would be



M slice with pinkie.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 31, 2012)

Will dayan make mini versions of the guhong, lingyun and dayan 6?


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 31, 2012)

i dont see the point in 55mm cubes

whats the difference between them and 57mm

i dont see how dayan will profit notably with this venture


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 31, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> i dont see the point in 55mm cubes
> 
> whats the difference between them and 57mm
> 
> i dont see how dayan will profit notably with this venture



OH. Many are saying that the 50 would be better for OH, but that's the same size as most 2x2's. I tried 2x2 OH to get an idea of the size, but I felt it was too small. So, I think I would be better with the 55mm. It's only a little smaller than the standard size, but that may make all the difference. At the end of the day, it's all down to personal preference whether 50, 55 or 57 is best for you for OH (or maybe even 2H if you have small hands).

Also, does anyone have a size comparison of the actual cubes?


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone one here posted a video of them unboxing the dayan 50mm and he compared it the the regular zhanchi Ill find you a link....

Edit: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37937-Mini-DaYan-ZhanChi-Unboxing
Theres your link =)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 31, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> Someone one here posted a video of them unboxing the dayan 50mm and he compared it the the regular zhanchi Ill find you a link....
> 
> Edit: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37937-Mini-DaYan-ZhanChi-Unboxing
> Theres your link =)



Thanks, but I'm also interested in the 55mm as well. If someone has a 50, 55 and a 57, then please post a picture.


----------



## jla (Jul 31, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Thanks, but I'm also interested in the 55mm as well. If someone has a 50, 55 and a 57, then please post a picture.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQSCzwVtBZQ&feature=plcp
There you go!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 1, 2012)

Any news on the Dayan 6?


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Any news on the Dayan 6?



I don't think so - I'm still waiting too.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 2, 2012)

Yay, just got word that my mini has been shipped!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPW8_lQOQa8

ZhanChi mini 42mm and regular stickerless. So cute!!


----------



## gokkar (Aug 4, 2012)

I emailed Dayan a few months ago asking for information about the Dayan 6. Unfortunately, they gave me none. Has anyone else had any luck getting any info off of anyone?


----------



## jla (Aug 4, 2012)

gokkar said:


> I emailed Dayan a few months ago asking for information about the Dayan 6. Unfortunately, they gave me none. Has anyone else had any luck getting any info off of anyone?



No, I tried Lubix but they didn't even answer my mail. Really curious about what's new in the DaYan 6 and if it performs better than the GuHong and ZhanChi.


----------



## goflb (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow. The Zhanchi already seems perfect. I'm anticipating the Dayan 6


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 7, 2012)

I emailed dayan and they said "the dayan 6 can be ordered now" I looked everywhere and I cant find it.

EDIT: after further emailing dayan service failed. they meant mini zhanchi because customer service thought the mini zhanchi was the dayan 6


----------



## Hunter (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe they mean that they have sent some out to shops?


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2012)

Mini Zhanchi (42mm) was cool as hell... Roux was still rather easy (Even for giant hands)

Best Mini cube on the market.


----------



## cfelicella (Aug 7, 2012)

when does the dayan 6 come out


----------



## applemobile (Aug 7, 2012)

I already have one XD


----------



## Applecow (Aug 7, 2012)

why? :O


----------



## Endgame (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I already have one XD



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## applemobile (Aug 7, 2012)

I did some stuff that I'm not proud of. I have said too much


----------



## uniacto (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I did some stuff that I'm not proud of. I have said too much



way too much xD


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Aug 7, 2012)

cfelicella said:


> when does the dayan 6 come out



I am a cuber from China.And it is said that the dayan 6 will come out till September even to October.I am waitting dayan 6 too.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 7, 2012)

Exactly.. so you don't have the Dayan 6 applemobile.

Otherwise.. prove it with pictures.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I already have one XD



What did You just say ?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I already have one XD



At least post a picture of one piece...If you actually have one


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I did some stuff that I'm not proud of. I have said too much



You certainly have my friend... Quick, order some tickets we meet Hawaii and reach Rio before sundown...


----------



## applemobile (Aug 7, 2012)

Onward Mexico! I ain't posting nothing, I don't need to proove anything to anyone. I have one and I know I have one.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Onward Mexico! I ain't posting nothing, I don't need to proove anything to anyone. I have one and I know I have one.



Haha yeah, yeah right.
This proves that you don't have one.


----------



## theace (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Onward Mexico! I ain't posting nothing, I don't need to proove anything to anyone. I have one and I know I have one.


Right on! Thanks for showing me the cube though. It's pretty epic


----------



## Hunter (Aug 7, 2012)

He has so many people in on it. :fp LOL xD


----------



## applemobile (Aug 7, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hunter (Aug 7, 2012)

(O_O) That looks just like a Zhanchi....but different...


----------



## uniacto (Aug 7, 2012)

it looks the same to me... haha trololol


----------



## cubernya (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey look Guhong II


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Spoiler: image



It isn't focused :/ Show the corners and center pieces man!


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 7, 2012)

And compare to a Zhanchi.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wait I take what I said back. I turned up my brightness and that looks like lingyun 2. Did you call the lingyun 2 dayan 6?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 7, 2012)

http://static.rcgroups.net/forums/attachments/3/1/3/3/1/6/a5067352-83-dayan6orzhnchi.jpg

(compared to my Zhanchi)


How about a corner and an edge together?


----------



## GregTheCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL, why have u( applemobile) postedguhong v2 picture?!


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 8, 2012)

I emailed dayan and they said that the dayan 6 was named " dayan zhanchi mini cube." Massive fail on dayan customer service. Obviously the zhanchi mini isnt the dayan 6.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2012)

solvelecewbe said:


> I emailed dayan and they said that the dayan 6 was named " dayan zhanchi mini cube." Massive fail on dayan customer service. Obviously the zhanchi mini isnt the dayan 6.



Did you email them in English or use a translator? If you did either then that's your problem


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 8, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Did you email them in English or use a translator? If you did either then that's your problem



in english


----------



## theace (Aug 8, 2012)

solvelecewbe said:


> in english


Your Problem.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 8, 2012)

solvelecewbe said:


> in english



I can help translate if you want. Everything is weird when you translate with a translator that isn't a human. Just PM me what you want translated and I'll do my best. It will have the same meaning (and info) and make sense but it won't be word for word obviously.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 8, 2012)

I ordered three minis from Puzzle Addictions, the 55 black and white and the 50 black DIY kits. I like the color of the black cubes but suspect that the white cubes have less friction. But I can't imagine enjoying the smaller size. I'm also looking forward to three QJ minis from Lightake which is taking forever to get here.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 9, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I can help translate if you want. Everything is weird when you translate with a translator that isn't a human. Just PM me what you want translated and I'll do my best. It will have the same meaning (and info) and make sense but it won't be word for word obviously.



by saying in english i mean that i emailed them in english and the responded in english so no translation was required.

btw thnx for the offer. next time i need translating i will pm you.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 9, 2012)

solvelecewbe said:


> by saying in english i mean that i emailed them in english and the responded in english so no translation was required.
> 
> btw thnx for the offer. next time i need translating i will pm you.



Just because they responded in english doesn't mean no translation was required on their end.

I'll also be willing to translate into either simplified or traditional Chinese (as well as Spanish, Portuguese, French, and German)


----------



## RazzleBerry (Aug 9, 2012)

Hunter said:


> We still have 5 weeks before the Dayan 6! Time goes so slow! :fp


 Quick question, where di you here this from? Is there some Dayan website I have yet to learn about?


----------



## mtravilla (Aug 9, 2012)

RazzleBerry said:


> Quick question, where di you here this from? Is there some Dayan website I have yet to learn about?



Here is the Dayan website: http://dayancube.com/


----------



## izovire (Aug 9, 2012)

Emailing Dayan and some other random people (like me ) asking for information about the Dayan 6 is a bit pointless at this time. What if this cube doesn't come to mass production like the 4x4 v2? That's always a possibility.

Last info I got for the dayan 6 is that it will be out in more than 1 month. Like I said, it's just an estimate. 

Other news: There will be *black plastic 42mm zhanchi's* next week.


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 9, 2012)

izovire said:


> Other news: There will be *black plastic 42mm zhanchi's* next week.



Not bad.:tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay! My mini came in the mail today 

Assembly this evening.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Aug 12, 2012)

Hknowstore now has the 42mm Zhanchi's in Black 

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=b823af60-2bc5-4948-bec1-0fbc2b116389


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2012)

I got my mini Zhanchi (50mm) a few days ago and since assembly, lube, and tension, I've been playing with it. Should I make a review?


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 13, 2012)

Its just another zhanchi just mini. Im sure its not necessary but theres no complaints to having a review (noting if theres any difference in the way the puzzle works because of the smaller size and what not) But it should be fine im thinking the 55mm will be better for OH for me cause the 50 is just way to small for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, then I won't bother. Interesting though. I don't have a regular sized Zhanchi to compare it to anyway. At first, I didn't like it that much compared to my Guhong, but then I put in some more lube and retensioned it and broke it in with a couple hundred solves and it got much better. So far it seems just as fast as my Guhong with two hands. Maybe even easier because I don't have to move my fingers as far. I understand why people say the Zhanchi is bumpy though. I like the size for OH too. Easier for my hands except for it not being as smooth as Guhong.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 17, 2012)

The three Dayan mini DIYs arrived yesterday from Puzzle Addictions (55mm black, 55mm white, and 50mm black, very fast shipment) and I assembled them last night. They were complete but the black 55mm included an extra torpedo. I used 50,000 oil on the screws but otherwise didn't lube them. These are the smoothest cubes I've ever had out of the box. My guhong is smoother but it's had 48 point improvements and thousands of solves. These Zhanchi minis are very nicely designed to run smoothly out of the box.

The morning after trying a hundred solves on the black 55mm, I decided it needed some lubrication. It seemed it had gotten a little fuzzy feeling over night. Or maybe that's the way my hands feel in the morning. Anyway, I put some 50,000 weight oil in it and it didn't seem to have any effect. So I put some more and repeated a couple of times and now it's gummy enough I'm about to take it apart and wash it out. I've got some 1,000 weight oil here at work and I'll try that next.

I didn't notice any frictional differences between the white and black 55mm, but the white cube does seem to be smoother to the fingers so I wouldn't be surprised if more sensitive hands than mine would notice a difference and prefer the white.

Each of the cubes came with two copies of the same colored stickers, red/orange, green/blue, and white/yellow. I prefer black to yellow and so left those stickers off, and painted the yellow stickers on the white cube black with a sharpie. That seemed to work better than I would have thought. I don't like stickers and if I decide to keep one of these as a main cube I'll paint it. When I paint these, I use fingernail paints. I use metallic colors for the orange and blue sides so the four "middle" colors are more distinct on my cubes. That is, they form pairs of darker/lighter and metallic/non metallic. Why someone would want these colors on their fingernails is beyond me.

On July 9th, I used Paypal to buy three QJ minis from Lightake. They say they finally got around to shipping them on August 3rd, but I haven't seen them yet (and it's August 17th). Every time I look at my mail box I expect to see them. I feel like Charlie Brown trying to kick the football held by Lucie.

I took the 55mm black cube apart, wiped off the excess oil with a paper towel, and just did 50 solves with it. I like this cube and am thinking it will be my main cube for now, especially after I paint it. I've got full size hands but shorter fingers and the smaller cube feels better. And so long as a cube is smaller but otherwise identical, it stands to reason that it will be faster because your fingers have shorter distances to move with it. The 50mm black cube is going to be a favorite also, but it's a little too small for me to use it as a regular. I'll be testing this against my usual cube over the next few days and if I change my mind I'll edit this post.

I use a dial caliper to adjust tension by measuring the distance between the top of the screw and the top of the plastic well surrounding it. I couldn't do this to the 50mm Dayan because the screws stick out too far. I adjusted it for the flat part of the screw heads to be flat with the plastic well. On the 55mm, I adjusted the top of the screw heads to be 30 mils = 0.030 inch below the top of the plastic well.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 24, 2012)

According to the first post, the Dayan 6 should come out next week.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 27, 2012)

Hunter said:


> According to the first post, the Dayan 6 should come out next week.


I hope this is the case. I'm planning on making a large purchase of them for MultiBLD.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I hope this is the case. I'm planning on making a large purchase of them for MultiBLD.



you dont even know if they are good.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> you dont even know if they are good.



Yeah. It's a tentative plan. Chances are they're good but all wait until I get a single one and then, if I like the cube, all buy ~5-10.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

First post:

"Dayan 6 out in two months!"
6-27-12



"Hmmm...."
8-27-12


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 28, 2012)

Hunter said:


> First post:
> 
> "Dayan 6 out in two months!"
> 6-27-12
> ...



dates change depending on the progress of the design and the prototypes. They got behind, and we have been told that. The first post is now outdated info.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, how far behind are they?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Did they say another date/time frame?


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 28, 2012)

I sure hope it comes within the next week or so!!!


----------



## WitEden (Aug 28, 2012)

Dayan 6 have made the first prototype version about a week ago 

but not good!


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Aug 28, 2012)

I got those 3 cubes from Dayan yesterday, 55mm, 50mm and 42mm. They are so good. Especially the 50mm one, nice for OH or kids. Can't say too much about the other two because I didn't have time to break in. Any way, my son likes the 50mm one.


----------



## WitEden (Aug 29, 2012)

gokkar said:


> September 30th
> 
> anyway, shall we stop naming dates and get back on topic? I feel like WitEden's post deserves some attention. What was wrong with it?



untill now DaYan bao Haven't take out perfect scheme ，I think DaYan 6 has a lot of troubles .
when DaYan 6 can be on market? now I don't know!

I can't open DaYan 6 pictures of structure !


----------



## Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone have a roux video with the 42mm?


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 30, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Anyone have a roux video with the 42mm?



I believe 5BLD has one:

[video=youtube_share;MgZeaOIirKk]http://youtu.be/MgZeaOIirKk[/video]


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Anyone have a roux video with the 42mm?



I'll record an avg with it if you like.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I'll record an avg with it if you like.



i would like


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks!


P.S. 5BLD, do you think its faster to do a M turn by doing a R r' or an M by reaching your finger up and pulling the layer towards you? That's what it looks like in your videos.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2012)

I do LwL' quite often and I do push DB rather often too. I almost never do R moves for LSE M moves. As for reaching up to pull BU, I've stopped doing that for a while...

I am not sure what is fast but I suppose my way is okay. I rarely feel awkward doing M moves. Perhaps using your right hand for M and left for M' may work? Idk. Or even M3'? I was joking the other day when I was chatting with endgame but maybe it'd work.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 31, 2012)

ok If you have google chrome then you can read this http://bbs.mf8-china.com/wiki/index.php?doc-view-81 it says nothing about the danyan 6 cube


----------



## CHJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Did the prototypes of the DaYan 6 go that badly? I need one by november although my zhanchi has had good days recently


----------



## roxer9918 (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh my god why are they don't coming. Is there any other problem or Mr Bao delayed the work on it but I think there must be some other problems because DaYan is a promising company and the mini Zhanchis also came in expected time so why not DaYan 6 the author said dayan will be out in two months and now I think it is going to be a lot more


----------



## Fallen Apart (Sep 11, 2012)

I would be much happier if they release new 4x4x4 earlier then Dayan 6.


----------



## jonlin (Sep 12, 2012)

roxer9918 said:


> Oh my god why are they don't coming. Is there any other problem or Mr Bao delayed the work on it but I think there must be some other problems because DaYan is a promising company and the mini Zhanchis also came in expected time so why not DaYan 6 the author said dayan will be out in two months and now I think it is going to be a lot more



The mini zhanchi's were just small versions of the zhanchi.
This is a new cube.


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 23, 2012)

They have news for the DaYan megaminx on http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38675-Dayan-Megaminx-I


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2012)

DNFphobia said:


> They have news for the DaYan megaminx on http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38675-Dayan-Megaminx-I



Maybe we mistook this as the Dayan 6 3x3 puzzle


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

Who knows.. the timing seems right for it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys, i was talking to a supplier from china today and I asked him when they would have stock about the Dayan 6. He told me it would be a month or 2 before it gets released.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 2, 2012)

I ordered a 50mm zhanchi and I disassembled it to lubricate it, but I seemed to have lost one of the screws..... does anyone know where you can get 50mm zhanchi screws?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 2, 2012)

Contact the seller, who knows they might want to mail you one in an envelope.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2012)

If the seller can't / doesn't want to give you a screw, contact my store at [email protected]. We can work out a deal if the original seller can't provide one. It's better to talk to the seller first, though. Maybe they'll give it to you for free.


----------



## yockee (Oct 26, 2012)

The Dayan 6 was delayed because they were not happy with the original press. It is coming, still.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 26, 2012)

*Mini Zhanchis: Different Plastic?*

My 50mm Zhanchi has a different feel than my 57mm. It is noticeable smoother for some reason. Are there any reasons as to why that is, and have you guys felt it yet? It should feel the same, right?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2012)

My 55mm is a lot smoother than my other 2 zhanchis, so maybe.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 26, 2012)

Also bear in mind, a smaller cube has to have more accurate casting on the pieces, so they will be smoother, otherwise defects will be more apparent and cause problems. Also. I heard that the mech has been changed slightly for the mini's, it might be that.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 26, 2012)

Smaller surface area, lower friction. It's an illusion.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2012)

Cameron sayed that The Dayan 6 3x3 is still coming but they messed up the prototype a wile ago now bout 2 more months until we get to see the final working prototype.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 16, 2012)

*Dayan 6 release date*

(I am a Chinese cuber,so please forgive my poor English)

My friend have asked the time when Dayan6 sell.The designer of Dayan Cube have told him it will sell after Spring Festival(the biggest festival in China).
It is means that we will wait at least the end of February in 2013
So,let's we continue for wait......
>_<


The words on picture means"Dayan6 will sell after Spring Festival"


----------



## Saveti (Nov 16, 2012)

Better than nothing before. Thanks for this !


----------



## lex (Nov 16, 2012)

woot dayan 6 )))


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

At least we know its going to come out.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 16, 2012)

omg dayan 6 <3 Can't wait for the pics


----------



## EvanChao (Nov 16, 2012)

怎么越拖越迟啊 T_T


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 16, 2012)

很期待！！


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Dayan 6 release date*

为什么我们说中文？


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 16, 2012)

EvanChao said:


> 怎么越拖越迟啊 T_T



据说是因为最近大雁推出了五魔方,正是销售五魔盈利的时候，所以大雁6就拖一拖了，跟其他产品隔开上市时间.
具体是不是这个原因还不清楚,反正大雁6还需要等一段时间就是了，哈哈



Noahaha said:


> 为什么我们说中文？



哇，原来这里会中文的人挺多的,不错不错,very nice


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> 哇，原来这里会中文的人挺多的,不错不错,very nice



哈哈。我在中文课的第四年。


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 16, 2012)

How more delay the more late ah T_T

Was said recently Dayan launched five Cube, is the sale of the five demons earnings, so the geese 6 drag a drag, separated by a time-to-market with other products.
Concrete is not the reason is unclear, anyway geese need to wait for a period of time it wants to, ha ha

Wow, will the Chinese people with a lot of good good, very nice

Ha ha. I in Chinese language courses in the fourth year




There.. now you understand.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> How more delay the more late ah T_T
> 
> Was said recently Dayan launched five Cube, is the sale of the five demons earnings, so the geese 6 drag a drag, separated by a time-to-market with other products.
> Concrete is not the reason is unclear, anyway geese need to wait for a period of time it wants to, ha ha
> ...



A better translation:

EvanChao: Why is it being dragged later and later? T_T
NevinsCPH: Looking forward to it!
NoahCubes: Why are we speaking Chinese?
Tong Haiwu: It is said that because of the release of the Dayan 5, they wanted to sell it to make more profit, so the Dayan 6 has been delayed more and more. (lol i can't translate the last bit of that line)
It is not certain about whether this reason it true or not, anyway the Dayan 6 will be coming out shortly, haha.
TongHaiwu: Wow, there are a lot of people here that are good at Chinese, not bad, not bad, very nice.
NoahCubes: Haha. I'm taking fourth year Chinese now. (or have been taking Chinese for four years now, have no idea)

This is what I do when I'm bored. Also, my Chinese 20% sucks, so if you see an error, you know why.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 16, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> A better translation:
> 
> EvanChao: Why is it being dragged later and later? T_T
> NevinsCPH: Looking forward to it!
> ...



Correction : Dayan 5 was referring to Megaminx. Dayan gap out a period of time to prevent having the Dayan 6 and Megaminx clashes in the market as the Megaminx is still new. (However, this was not confirm to be the reason why Dayan 6 is late.)

I'm actually quite surprised that many can speak/translate/type decent chinese or mandarin I would say.


----------



## JHB (Nov 17, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> (I am a Chinese cuber,so please forgive my poor English)
> 
> My friend have asked the time when Dayan6 sell.The designer of Dayan Cube have told him it will sell after Spring Festival(the biggest festival in China).
> It is means that we will wait at least the end of February in 2013



I suppose a lot of folk are expecting something special from this cube so I'm glad they're taking the time to get it right. It'll be worth the wait


----------

